# My Jetta TDI air ride build thread.... (Pics inside!)



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey guys! Thought I'd throw up some pics I took while building my air ride setup on my 2002 Jetta TDI. I didn't take pics for every little thing, but I took a good amount. My buddy and I tackled this project and probably have about 30 hours into it. Mind you, that include EVERYTHING we did involving air ride. We don't think we did too bad for two guys that have never done an air ride system before  

I'll have descriptions about each photo.
Let me know what you guys think! 

Thanks.
-Fred-


The FedEx guy dropped off my Air Ride setup!  BIG thanks to AJ at EuroEnginuity for telling about the awesome sale they were having for WaterFest! :thumbup::thumbup:
I went with Air Lift AutoPilot V2 management, 480 compressor, 3/8" lines, 5 gallon tank, Slam XL front bags, and performance rear bags.










Went to the local Army Surplus store and picked up an ammo box to conceal the 480 Compressor.


















The 5 gallon tank came black, but I sprayed a base coat of army olive green on it so my buddy could do some air brushing to it.










Push to connect fittings, water trap, check valve, and pressure gauge came in! 










I gave my tank to my buddy that does air brushing and I told him I wanted it to look like a P40 fighter plane. I think he did an awesome job with the paint!  Also put the (1.9 ALH) engine code for my car and my dad's rank an name on the tank. My old man was a Naval Pilot for 21 years before he passed away, so I thought this would be a cool to put his name on the tank.










Mocked up the copper hardlines on Paint.










Fittings on the tank.










framed out the false floor and mocked up how I wanted to arrange the tank and ammo box.


















Got some 50 cal Dummy ammo to give it a nice touch 










I'm sure some of you are wondering how the compressor is supposed to breath in the ammo box. Well, this is how..... on the side of ammo box that faces the side of the trunk I cut out two large triangles for ventilation. 










My buddy Kevin the my trunk helping me wire up some LED lights so I could show off the trunk at night haha.










Put the false floor panels on the ground and arranged the tank and ammo box the same position it would be in the trunk so I could bend my hardlines without being in the trunk.










Finished trunk.










Trunk with LEDs on and I added my Dad's flight helmet for a nice touch 










My buddy Kevin and I got it ALL installed and hooked up. This was the first time I aired out!  This is before I had the frame notched and smaller tires put on...










My buddy Troy notched my frame for me and put on my new smaller tires.


























Aired out for the first time with smaller tires and a notched frame! 










I found a stock Jetta at Home Depot and I couldn't resist 










Pics from DubCenter 2012 in Lincoln, Nebraska. Only 4 days after I bagged it and I won the MKIV Jetta Class! I was super stoked! 


































The car at the local weekly VW meet at Sonic in Omaha 












Thanks for looking! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks awesome man, great work on the trunk setup:thumbup:


----------



## cheeze you (Dec 31, 2011)

I like this. :heart::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

In keeping with the Navy theme, Bravo Zulu shipmate!

I love the theme, and that it has meaning is awesome.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Very cool :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

